# CRS Baby Pictures *warning: CUTE*



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

*My 6-day-old newborns

you can see how small they are compared to the ADA AS pellets. Approximately 2 mm














































Head Pattern?

















*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice pics! What is that plant?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Nice pics! What is that plant?


Matt,

it's fissidens fontanus, under bright light.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> Matt,
> 
> it's fissidens fontanus, under bright light.


It's a nice plant. Let me know if you ever want to sell some.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

looks just like the mother!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Looking good!


thanks Greg



choii317 said:


> looks just like the mother!


I haven't seen all, but unfortunately the lowest in the batch are S+
the range is quite wide in terms of grading


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

The last picture is SSS?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice - are they a of golden bees ?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> The last picture is SSS?


I guess, just can't see what the pattern on the head is clearly yet.



novice said:


> Nice - are they a of golden bees ?


sorry don't quite understand..


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

sorry - meant are they a mix of CRS and Golden bee?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

novice said:


> sorry - meant are they a mix of CRS and Golden bee?


No...but the mother has golden genes =]
All CRS out there are a mix for that matter, unless they're JPRL, which are extremely expensive.


----------

